# chlamydia test



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

hi guys 

hope yous are all good on this glorious sunny day!

quick question for yous!

before treatment did yous all need a chlamydia test? im only asking because on 1 bit of paperwork it says I do and on another it isn't mentioned! 

also if yes can I get this done at my gp to save money?

thanks
mtaa


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi,
Yes you need a chlamydia test. I had mine done at the clinic when they started investigations. We're self funding but it was free. 
I have noticed they have the envelopes in my GPs reception so maybe you could get one from there. 

Lisa x


----------



## Bananahead (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi mmta,
We are also having to self-fund, but were able to get the test done for free through our GP - our clinic wrote a letter detailing all the serology tests needed and our GP sorted them our for us and forwarded the results on to the clinic.
Good luck with your journey.


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks for your replys! 

ive sent gcrm an email just to confirm with them! im self funding but if they would do it for free I would just let them do it save heading back out to the gp! lol

thanks again!


----------



## LullaBelle11 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi there, I am with GCRM too and just had to get a chlamydia test done. I got it done at my  GP and have to send the results to GCRM X


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

We didnt use that clinic but did need the chlamydia test.. i used my local sexual health clinic amd had all sti/d checks for free and sent the confirmatiom on results to the clinic 

x


----------



## Msmc (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, I had to have chamydia test done first before I could start treatment. I had it done with gp and sent results up to GCRM then


----------

